# Joining and Time



## Ducam (29 Apr 2013)

This seems to be common question for anyone new to the forum and wishing to join the combat arms trades.

How long will it take me to get on?

The most common answer I find is that the combat arms trades are the most applied for trades and it may take a long time.

For anyone new to the forums you will first apply, wait for your file to be sent to the local RC, wait some more to be called for your CFAT, medical and interview, then you will wait some more while they do the backchecks and screening process. 

Once all of these things are complete you will be placed on a merit list. The merit list is based on how competitive you are against other applicants. So you may apply tomorrow and get merit listed within 6 months but it doesn't mean that you won't get a call for an offer of employment because there were 100 other people who also applied at the very same time for the very same trade. If you score higher on your interview and cfat than the other applicants and you have everything the military is looking for in a soldier then you could end up at the top of the list.

Don't be discouraged by someone telling you that the trade you want is already full of applicants. Throw your name in the hat and see if you get picked.

Note: Not sure if someone on here will find this post to be rather bold but just so anyone reading this knows I have gone through the process and I am only waiting on my references to be called before being merit listed. What I have stated above is only what I have learned while going though the process and reading the threads on here. I just find it would be discouraging if I was interested in joining up and quickly lose my steam because someone told me "sorry kid, everyone applies for the infantry so you got no shot". 

My advice is go through the application samples all the way back to the beginning of 2012 to see how long it takes for some people while others it takes sometimes 6-8 months.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Apr 2013)

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________


----------

